# rsync (emerge --sync) scheitert bei name resolution

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

kann mein System derzeit nicht updaten, da emerge --sync scheitert:

```
Tux tr # emerge --sync

Notice: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.europe.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

^C

Exiting on signal 2

```

Internet und Email funktionieren aber, dort wird der DNS gefunden. /etc/resolv.conf ist da und stimmt. Was ist bei rsync anders, wo kann ich suchen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Mon Jun 07, 2010 7:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

ausgabe von 

```
ping rsync.europe.gentoo.org
```

 posten bitte. dazu auch mal den inhalt von /etc/resolv.conf

PS: oder noch besser: 

```
nslookup rsync.europe.gentoo.org
```

----------

## uhai

Sorry:

```
Tux tr # nslookup rsync.europe.gentoo.org

bash: nslookup: Kommando nicht gefunden.

```

```
Tux tr # ping rsync.europe.gentoo.org

ping: unknown host rsync.europe.gentoo.org

```

resolv.conf:

```
Tux tr # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver 192.168.0.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

Kannst Du da was erkennen? Für mich sieht das normal aus, abgesehen davon, dass es schon mal funktioniert hat...

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

> ~ $ equery b nslookup
> 
> [ Searching for file(s) nslookup in *... ]
> 
> net-dns/bind-tools-9.4.3_p5 (/usr/bin/nslookup)

 

192.168.0.1 ist dann wohl ein nameserver von deinem router oder ähnliches? mich wundert nur das sonst alles funktioniert wie du beschreibst...

trage in deine resolv.conf mal einen von denen hier ein: http://www.ccc.de/censorship/dns-howto/Last edited by AmonAmarth on Sun Jun 06, 2010 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

 :Shocked:  jetzt geht es   :Shocked: 

Ich habe einen zweiten Nameserver in der resolv.conf angegeben und schon klappt es..

Muss ich das verstehen? Ich hätte eher ein firewall-Problem vermutet. Ich weiß nicht einmal, ob mein Router eine aktivierte Firewall hat....

192.168.0.1 ist mein DLink-Router. Das hat bis vor ein paar Tagen auch geklappt...

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *uhai wrote:*   

>  jetzt geht es  
> 
> Ich habe einen zweiten Nameserver in der resolv.conf angegeben und schon klappt es..
> 
> Muss ich das verstehen? Ich hätte eher ein firewall-Problem vermutet. Ich weiß nicht einmal, ob mein Router eine aktivierte Firewall hat....
> ...

 

das bedeutet schlicht und einfach das dein nameserver auf deinr dlink schüssel nicht (mehr) funktioniert, wieso auch immer... einstellungen der dlink kiste nach DNS durchforsten, dlink kiste neustarten, oder schon mal resettet?

----------

## uhai

In letzter Zeit habe ich keinen Reset mehr gemacht.  Nutzt rsync den DNS anders als http oder email? Alles andere lief ja....

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, es sei denn du sprichst deinen emailserver per ip adresse an. wenn du von firewall problem sprichst solltest du dir mal die firewall von deinem rechner ansehen (iptables -L -v). kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, sonst würde die route ja auch nicht funktionieren...

----------

## Cadex

Ich habe gerade exakt das gleiche Problem (Allerdings FritzBox als Router)

Aus irgendeinem Grund scheint "rsync.europe.gentoo.org" nicht aufgelöst zu werden.

Bist Du evtl. auch bei 1und1 / United Internet? Vielleicht stimmt ja gerade etwas mit deren Nameserver nicht.

----------

## uhai

Nein, ich bin bei KabelBW. Aber der Tip von AmonAmarth mit dem Link zu CCC hat geholfen. Ich habe in der resolv.conf zwei nameserver drin und es funzt...

Nur verstanden hätte ich es noch gerne...

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Nein, ich bin bei KabelBW. Aber der Tip von AmonAmarth mit dem Link zu CCC hat geholfen. Ich habe in der resolv.conf zwei nameserver drin und es funzt...
> 
> Nur verstanden hätte ich es noch gerne...
> 
> uhai

 

dieser "fix" hält aber nur bis zum nächsten neustart von deinem dhcp client (dhcpcd). du kannst eine zusätzlichen nameserver permanent eintragen, indem du einen entsprechenden eintrag in /etc/resolv.conf.tail machst.

versuche doch mal rauszufinden welchen nameserver dein router eingetragen hat, evtl kann man darüber was rausfinden warum dieser auf einmal rumspinnt

----------

## uhai

Ich habe einen DIR-655 von DLink. Eine Nameserver kann ich dort nicht konfigurieren, aber DNS-Relay aktivieren (ist auch aktiviert).

Kann ich den eingestellten DNS abfragen?

uhai

----------

## dottore

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.  Ich bin ebenfalls bei KabelBW.  Alle anderen Adressen lösen problemlos auf.

Kann es sein, dass es an KabelBW liegt? Hat jemand das Problem außerhalb von KabelBW?

----------

## turboscholz

Ja, ich zum Beispiel:

Bin bei O2 mit einem Classic Router im Netz und bis vor kurzem war in der resolv.conf nur mein Router (192.168.1.1) eingetragen. Seit zwei Wochen hatte ich das selbe Problem wie das im Thread besprochene. Aber jetzt mit dem zweiten DNS in der resolv.conf nicht mehr.

Ciao,

turboscholz

----------

## uhai

Hat sich vielleicht an der Gegenstelle rsync.europe.gentoo.org etwas geändert?

uhai

----------

